# Escalator to the top of Diamond Head



## Kauai Kid (Apr 1, 2015)

Work has started on the project designed to make the trip to the top of Diamond Head much easier.  Project completion by the start of the "Snow Bird Season"  $10 round trip.

Sterling


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2015)

Boy that is overkill

It would have been nice to just have had some lights in the many tunnels.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy April Fool's Day.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 1, 2015)

Delete your post, let it go awhile!!!


----------



## klpca (Apr 1, 2015)

I saw the article about this in the Honolulu Advertiser. Zipline going back down. Sounds cool!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2015)

klpca said:


> I saw the article about this in the Honolulu Advertiser. Zipline going back down. Sounds cool!



This looks like so much fun!


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 1, 2015)

With all the recent traffic snafus on H1 etc. I read they are going to run a zip line from KoOlina to the Hilton Lagoon. Get there during happy hour and your Mai Tai's are free.


----------

